# [PCBSD] trouble with Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E



## sashaK (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear FreeBSD Community,

My name is Alexander Kapshuk. I have installed PCBSD 7.1.1 on my HP Compaq Presario CQ61-110ER laptop. I believe this OS is based on FreeBSD 7.2, correct me if I'm wrong.

While the installation went smoothly overall, my Realtek ethernet controller doesn't show in the output of ifconfig.

I posted a query about this issue on the PCBSD forum a few week back. Haven't had any response so far. So I apologise for posting this query on this forum. I just didn't know where else to look for help.

Please see below for some technical details that might hopefully shed some light to someone with more experience using the system, as mine is very little.

output of less /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep re0


```
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd4010000-0xd4010fff,0xd4000000-0xd400ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x24800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: Unknown H/W revision: 0x24c00000
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd4010000-0xd4010fff,0xd4000000-0xd400ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x24800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: Unknown H/W revision: 0x24c00000
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd4010000-0xd4010fff,0xd4000000-0xd400ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x24800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: Unknown H/W revision: 0x24c00000
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd4010000-0xd4010fff,0xd4000000-0xd400ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x24800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: Unknown H/W revision: 0x24c00000
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
```

output of pciconf -l | grep re0


```
re0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x306a103c chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
```

output of ifconfig


```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:24:2c:5e:06:f2
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
	authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 50 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan
	bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11b 7 roam:rate11b 1 burst
	bintval 0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33204
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1460
	syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128
```

Please let me know if you require further details that might be of help.

Look forward to hearing from anyone who would care to help at your convenience.

Regards,

Alexander Kapshuk.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

sashaK said:
			
		

> I have installed PCBSD 7.1.1 on my HP Compaq Presario CQ61-110ER laptop. I believe this OS is based on FreeBSD 7.2, correct me if I'm wrong.



Sure, but make a note of this:

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## sashaK (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me.
I do realise that this is a FreeBSD forum. After I ran into the trouble with PCBSD, described in my original post, I installed FreeBSD 7.2 on the same hard ware and ran into the same problem. My NIC was not listed in the sysinstall network configuration section, nor in the output of ifconfig. So I thought that my query applied to both FreeBSD as well as PCBSD. As I had no response from the PCBSD community, I thought I'd ask the FreeBSD community in the hope I would get a better response here. I would really appreciate some help as it's an issue I've had with both FreeBSD and PCBSD.


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 15, 2009)

Try looking in FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes. There's also a small chance that -CURRENT might work.


----------



## sashaK (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks a lot for your reply!
both FreeBSD 7.2 and FreeBSD 8.0 have this line in their Ethernet hardware notes:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET
The re(4) driver supports RealTek RTL8139C+, RTL8169, RTL816xS, RTL811xS, and RTL8101E based Fast Ethernet and Gigabit Ethernet adapters;
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#ETHERNET
he re(4) driver supports RealTek RTL8139C+, RTL8169, RTL816xS, RTL811xS, and RTL8101E based Fast Ethernet and Gigabit Ethernet adapters.
Mine is RTL8101E/RTL8102E.
What do you make of it?
Thanks.


----------

